# Cat Eye did well by me



## Bumpsis (Oct 14, 2012)

:razz:
I wanted to share a very positive event - Customer Service action at the Cat Eye Corp, providers of among other products, bike safety lights.

A couple of years ago I bought a set of bike lights, front light (3 LED, white) and a red, tail light. The front light has been serving me well but I had yet to press into service the tail light. I have been using another light up until now, but it was dimmer than the Cat Eye, so I switched to the "new" Cat Eye.
I found that the Cat Eye was draining my batteries in just a few days. It turned out that one of the 3 LEDs never would turn off. It remained on but just barely, you really could not notice it until you took a really close look in the dark. There was a very faint but definitel glow. The "on" switch only brought the full glow of that LED but off position brought it to the faint "glow" but never off. I never thought that this could happen. Aren't LEDs diodes? They supposed to be on or off, right?
Anyway, I called Cat Eye and they told me to send to them the defective light. Without any fuss about the light being out of warranty, etc, they just sent me a brand new safetly light, the Reflex Auto that's in many ways beter than what I had. I was impressed. 

I know that from time to people here vent about being treated badly by a shop or a  manufacturer and that's OK. But I thought that when a customer gets treated exceptionally well, that also deserves a mention.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice!  Always good to hear positive stories, instead of the negative that tend to be posted online.


----------

